

3D Revolving Planet With Pure CSS3 - michaelkscott
http://codepen.io/chinchang/pen/ygHBc

======
nitrogen
This isn't 3D. This is just a flat texture being scaled and moved behind a
circular mask. Try setting border-radius to 0. This is interesting, but not
novel (people have done far more with just CSS, and I'm betting you could use
CSS 3D transforms and transitions to generate actual animated polygons).

If you are a first-year beginner, good work. Keep it up. If not, well, you
might have some studying to do.

------
Narretz
Cool! If you copy/paste everything that has a -webkit prefix, and replace it
with -moz, it will also work in Firefox (with a little stutter).

------
scotty79
It does not rotate. It just scrolls the texture without any deformation.

~~~
chinchang
May i know the browser are you opening it in?

~~~
okamiueru
I can confirm it being the case in both Opera (12.01 1532) and Chrome
(21.0.1180.81). It's very notable if you remove translation and rescaling.

And from the code, it's what it's supposed to do. It's a convincing effect
unless you pay attention to the details.

------
c3d
3D revolving planet without any CSS, but with RSS:
[http://www.taodyne.com.nyud.net/shop/en/blog/42-showing-
rss-...](http://www.taodyne.com.nyud.net/shop/en/blog/42-showing-rss-feeds-
in-3d).

------
arrakeen
3D Revolving RMS With Pure CSS3:

<http://codepen.io/anon/full/aIjLw>

~~~
chinchang
this is nice...go go open source!

------
lowboy
Although it's the site and not the example, I found it somewhat ironic that I
had to whitelist javascript to view something in pure CSS.

------
eslachance
_Finally_ someone says "Pure CSS" and actually means it!

This works well (with a slight stutter) in Firefox 15.

------
chinchang
I have fixed the prefixing issue. And will now work correctly everywhere :)

